# Sharjah Industrial Area



## vinod818 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi,

i would like to know how will the accomodation and other utilities be at sharjah industrial area 16 . i got an offer saying they will provide accomodation and other utilities will be at my charge..how will be the life of an engineer in sharjah with a salary of 2000 AED ...please suggest me with your opinions i am really getting tense..

Thankyou


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you have any type of a decent life in india, please do not come on a 2000 dirham salary.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

In a word 'poor' at best. You're likely to be in a Labour camp on that salary. As Jynxgirl says, if you make a decent wage and have a good life in India - don't do it.


----------



## vinod818 (Nov 29, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> In a word 'poor' at best. You're likely to be in a Labour camp on that salary. As Jynxgirl says, if you make a decent wage and have a good life in India - don't do it.


Labour Camp...But the position is for engineer..r u sure they will provide accomodation in labour camp..?? they said u will be having a 2 person sharing room with attached kitchen for cooking. How will the cost of food and other daily needs will be in what range..?


----------

